# Boas > Tree Boas >  So I have been offered a pair of Tree Boas.....

## Skyrivers

So I have been offered a pair of wild caught juvenile tree boas (1 girl, 1 male). He is just going to give to me if I want them. Going to take a look in person tomorrow or Sunday. He claims they can be nippy till out of their enclosure. I am expecting supper demonic biting machines. LOL. I had a tree boa years ago that was given to me as an adult. She was always biting anyone and anything that came near her. Even holding her was not fun. The only temptation here is that if I take them as display animals and breed them, I might get lucky and breed some babies that I can raise and be calmer than the parents. Would be a project that would take a few years to make happen and see results. I know breeding them can be difficult from everything I have read. What is everyone's thoughts?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Only you can answer that...
Are you ready to be adding two more? 

Me personally, I would have to take a breather. You've added multiple BPs, a retic, and a BCI within a few months. Due to unfortunate circumstances and no fault of your own, you lost one just days ago. Now you've added a King. If it was me, I'd be taking a step back after losing one already. 

But, please understand there's no judgement and I certainly can understand jumping on a sweet opportunity. It just seems like a lot of new lives in your hands in a short period of time.

Again, that's my two cents only. If you are in a place where you're ready to add 2 more and can properly care for them go for it.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (06-01-2018),Apiratenamedjohn (06-01-2018),*bcr229* (06-01-2018),*Bogertophis* (06-01-2018),C.Marie (06-01-2018),_Dxw425_ (06-01-2018),Gio (06-01-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-01-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-01-2018),_Kira_ (06-01-2018),_MissterDog_ (06-01-2018),_redshepherd_ (06-01-2018),_Reinz_ (06-01-2018),_rock_ (06-01-2018),ScalySenua (01-26-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (06-01-2018)

----------


## Alter-Echo

I've had amazon  tree boas before as well, second nastiest snakes I've ever owned... I've come to the conclusion that they are all like that, regardless of origin.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-01-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Only you can answer that...
> Are you ready to be adding two more? 
> 
> Me personally, I would have to take a breather. You've added multiple BPs, a retic, and a BCI within a few months. Due to unfortunate circumstances and no fault of your own, you lost one just days ago. Now you've added a King. If it was me, I'd be taking a step back after losing one already. 
> 
> But, please understand there's no judgement and I certainly can understand jumping on a sweet opportunity. It just seems like a lot of new lives in your hands in a short period of time.
> 
> Again, that's my two cents only. If you are in a place where you're ready to add 2 more and can properly care for them go for it.



I would not take them if I was not prepared to care for them for years to come. I am walking in a direction with a ultimate plan. I already have the caging ready. Was thinking of GTP but these were offered. I am considering it, have not made up my mind as of yet. If I take them will provide proper husbandry and love for them for as long as they are in my care. This is not just a fad for me.

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Although i do have to second what craigafrechette said. Most definitely i would be taking a long hard honest look at my self and the situation to make sure, for one, that i was able to not just provide the bare minimum for domestic survival, but an environment where the animals will flourish. And second, that no deaths or illness were caused by a situation i might have been able to handle better in one way or another. 

But if all that checked out, and you have the means ability and desire why pass up on the opportunity? I definitely wouldnt if i were in your shoes. 

Again, no judgements, just how i would honestly approach the situation.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-01-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I would not take them if I was not prepared to care for them for years to come. I am walking in a direction with a ultimate plan. I already have the caging ready. Was thinking of GTP but these were offered. I am considering it, have not made up my mind as of yet. If I take them will provide proper husbandry and love for them for as long as they are in my care. This is not just a fad for me.


I understand and 100% believe you. But, it seems you've jumped on almost any opportunity because it's there, rather than taking your time and choosing the animals you REALLY want. 
Again, no judgement and not doubting your passion or ability. You and I just go about acquiring animals differently. Not to say one's right or wrong. 
Any which way, if you really want those 2 snakes go for it.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (06-01-2018),*Bogertophis* (06-01-2018),C.Marie (06-01-2018),_Kira_ (06-01-2018),_MissterDog_ (06-01-2018),ScalySenua (01-26-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

> I understand and 100% believe you. But, it seems you've jumped on almost any opportunity because it's there, rather than taking your time and choosing the animals you REALLY want. 
> Again, no judgement and not doubting your passion or ability. You and I just go about acquiring animals differently. Not to say one's right or wrong. 
> Any which way, if you really want those 2 snakes go for it.


I have a dream list. I think with my heart a lot when it comes to animals. Loosing Lucy was not easy. We had not true history on her. She could have been 20 years old or 5. We knew when we took her that she was a rescue and everything that came with it. We provided her the best we could while she was alive. I even took her to the vet to have her checked out and got cream for her wounds from live feedings. When I get the new house I am planning on building 2 snake rooms. 1 for Rainbow and 1 for the rest. I am looking forward to customizing their environments to keep them as appropriate as possible. Each room with have its own environmental controls. I can not invest like that in the rental house I am in. I have in a way but not on the level I am planning.

----------


## Skyrivers

oops. Was trying to fix a couple of things.

----------


## bcr229

Since these are WC juveniles find out if they have been treated for internal and external parasites, if they are eating, how long has their current owner had them, and who imported them.

Being WC I would QT them in a totally different building but that's just me.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-01-2018),C.Marie (06-01-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-01-2018),Gio (06-01-2018),_MissterDog_ (06-01-2018),_zina10_ (06-01-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Since these are WC juveniles find out if they have been treated for internal and external parasites, if they are eating, how long has their current owner had them, and who imported them.
> 
> Being WC I would QT them in a totally different building but that's just me.


If I take them they will be in QT in the room across the house all alone. They have been treated for internal and external parasites but will do my own precautions and treating to be sure. They are eating. One is eating rat fuzzes and 1 is eating rat crawlers (FT). I don't know how long he has had them but will ask. Also don't know origin. Will ask. Neither one of them has been through color change. One is orangeish and the other one is "garden" color. I will update as I get more info.

----------


## Skyrivers

His words. 

"I have had them about 3 to 4 months and they were WC/farm raised guatemalan imports. They have had 2 rounds of dewormer and have been treated for mites. I work for an exotics shop and bought a group of them when they came in that I liked."

"Alot of amazons are still WC to add in new blood to projects. These are brand new lines. I have a pair of killer reds breeding currently."

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Successive generations of CBB have not resulted in 'tamer' ATBs. Some are more tolerant than others but that's true of any snake. They are simply a nippy type of snake.




> Neither one of them has been through color change.


Not sure what you mean by this? They don't go through a color change like ETB and GTP do
Their markings will usually get darker and muddier, some reds will fade to orange, some banded yellow/oranges will have the orange get darker, but it's not the same type of color change those others go through. 




> "Alot of amazons are still WC to add in new blood to projects."


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  that's a silly thing for him to say IMO.
They are super cheap to import is what it is, we don't *need* more wc

----------

*bcr229* (06-01-2018),*Bogertophis* (06-01-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-01-2018),Gio (06-01-2018),_redshepherd_ (06-01-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Not sure what you mean by this? They don't go through a color change like ETB and GTP do
> Their markings will usually get darker and muddier, some reds will fade to orange, some banded yellow/oranges will have the orange get darker, but it's not the same type of color change those others go through.


I just read this in a article. I learned something new. The girl is orange.

----------


## Sauzo

Was going to ask if they are ATBs or ETBs but reading your latest post, i see you said 'garden' color which means they are ATBs. You do know they dont get that green of ETBs or nearly as large. They are completely different beasts although share the same 'tree boa' name. 

Me personally, i have never really been interested in ATBs but i do like ETBs. Only thing i never really cared about them though are their bigger heads. For some reason, their heads dont look as pretty as GTP heads...but thats just me lol.

Also, ATBs are rather easy to find so unless you are getting a screamin deal, you could easily find some later. 

If you pick them up, of course QT them and take a fecal in to the vet.

Personally, I would much rather have a GTP or ETB over an ATB like i stated, but thats just me. Now if you were getting an Amazon Basin ETB, i would say jump on that like a fat kid on a twix as those are harder to find, more desirable but also considerably more cash lol.

----------


## Skyrivers

Free. He said he has 2 adults that stayed orange and are breeding size. He is just needing another pair to breed and they are not pets for him. More like cattle. 




> Was going to ask if they are ATBs or ETBs but reading your latest post, i see you said 'garden' color which means they are ATBs. You do know they dont get that green of ETBs or nearly as large. They are completely different beasts although share the same 'tree boa' name. 
> 
> Me personally, i have never really been interested in ATBs but i do like ETBs. Only thing i never really cared about them though are their bigger heads. For some reason, their heads dont look as pretty as GTP heads...but thats just me lol.
> 
> Also, ATBs are rather easy to find so unless you are getting a screamin deal, you could easily find some later. 
> 
> If you pick them up, of course QT them and take a fecal in to the vet.
> 
> Personally, I would much rather have a GTP or ETB over an ATB like i stated, but thats just me. Now if you were getting an Amazon Basin ETB, i would say jump on that like a fat kid on a twix as those are harder to find, more desirable but also considerably more cash lol.

----------


## Sauzo

> Free. He said he has 2 adults that stayed orange and are breeding size. He is just needing another pair to breed and they are not pets for him. More like cattle.


Up to you then but know that will be 2 more mouths to feed and care for and if you are looking for something like a GTP or ETB like you have said you wanted, these ATBs will not fit the bill. They dont color change the same as GTPs and ETBs.

----------


## Skyrivers

Agreed


> Up to you then but know that will be 2 more mouths to feed and care for and if you are looking for something like a GTP or ETB like you have said you wanted, these ATBs will not fit the bill. They dont color change the same as GTPs and ETBs.


Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## MissterDog

Its really up to you in the end but my vote is wait. Slow down and focus on your snakes now as you already have a sizable collection that you havent even owned for a year yet. There will be many more opportunities in the future for sure, so no need rush. Sometimes its better to think with your head instead of your heart.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-01-2018),_Kira_ (06-01-2018),_redshepherd_ (06-01-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> Sometimes it’s better to think with your head instead of your heart.


^ It's _always_ better to think with your head than your heart when it comes to whether or not you should be purchasing multiple new animals in such a short amount of time.

----------

_Kira_ (06-01-2018),_MissterDog_ (06-01-2018)

----------


## Alter-Echo

No offense to anyone who likes them, but personally I wasn't fond of them... meaner than an ebt and not nearly as pretty... only thing they have going for them is they are cheap as dirt. Up to you, but I would pass.

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-01-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

> No offense to anyone who likes them, but personally I wasn't fond of them... meaner than an ebt and not nearly as pretty... only thing they have going for them is they are cheap as dirt. Up to you, but I would pass.


*GASP*
I'm offended!!
just kidding. They are my favorite species but they are definitely not for everyone.

----------


## Skyrivers

I will post photos later. I picked them up and put them in cubes for a long quarantine process to make sure they are healthy and pest free. They explored every inch of their new homes until they found a comfy place to perch. 

Turns out I knew his wife really well. LOL. We spend yesterday after noon at my house sharing snake and lizard stories and shared my herps with them. As it turns out they have a 16ft retic at home and she was the person who sells my feeders at the locally owned mom and pop pet store every week. Met their daughter also. He actually breeds them. These guys were so small. The boy was 22g and the girl 30g. They were not feisty as I thought they were going to be. I know I will eventually get bit. I held them both and checked them out. All seams good. They both were in shed so hoping they shed this week and get some cool photos. 

Rainbow gave him a nice birthday piss and poop! Sunday was his birthday. 






> *GASP*
> I'm offended!!
> just kidding. They are my favorite species but they are definitely not for everyone.

----------


## PiperPython

Pictures!!

I've always been mildly interested in ATBs, but I ended up getting a bunch of GTPs and 2 ETBs - so now I don't feel like I really need one.  I absolutely LOVE the variation in color and patterning though. The behavioral characteristics don't put me off, it's how slender they are that makes me feel weird haha.

----------

